# Leo Morph (which are these?)..



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm new to Leo's, just got a trio today, just wondering what Morphs they are?

I'm going have a go at guessing, Normal & Mack Snow? Hope I'm correct :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Top pic: Murphy Patternless, maybe a Tremper albino patternless, or maybe a really yellow Blizzard. My money is on Muprhy patternless however. A clear top down pic and a clear eye pic would help more with an ID

Second pic: Normal, maybe a snow but only breeding will tell you for sure.

Third pic: Normal, maybe a snow but only breeding will tell you for sure.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO looks to be a Talbino enigma Patternless reverse striped.Could even be a Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.Can you post some more pictures of this leo.A eye picture would be helpful.Could be a Talbino patternless but with the white siding i'd say not. 










This one either a Normal or a Snow type is hard to tell for sure when there mature.I'd say snow but you'll have to test breed to know for sure.


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

dunno but they pritty! top one's a stunner


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The first looks enigma of some sort very interested in seeing more pics particularly eyes.

The second id say is a snow, but to be 100% sure it would need to be test bred.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well the 2nd and 3rd are the same Gecko, didn't want to disturb the other girly in her hide, but she looks the same as the 2nd/3rd pic, would it be ok to take pics of the eyes when flash is involved on the camera? Don't want to startle the little bugger. The top pic is a Male, he sure is a stunner!


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

try to turn off flash if possible. if u do it in daylight u shouldnt need it. xxxx


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah ok, cause the lighting in this place is cr** xD I'll give it a go without flash, see how the pics turn out, if not, I'll do them tomorrow.

Edit: Camera is useless upclose lol, only got a mobile to take piccies with 



















Not much cop, I'll have to try in the morning.

The 1st pic is the male, his eyes are red/pink? Colour. He's a little bugger, kept closing his eyes when I went to take the picture. ¬.¬


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Are the males eyes solid red? I'm thinking I may have been well off with my guess.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Are the males eyes solid red? I'm thinking I may have been well off with my guess.


Yeah :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The eye picture of the one in the picture below is really bad:Na_Na_Na_Na:.But the eyes look to be expressing the Eclipse eye trait.
So i'd say this is a Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped commonly known as a NOVA.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I would lean to Nova now as well. How much did you pay?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

gazz said:


> The eye picture of the one in the picture below is really bad:Na_Na_Na_Na:.But the eyes look to be expressing the Eclipse eye trait.
> So i'd say this is a Talbino eclipse *enigma* patternless reverse striped commonly known as a NOVA.


I missed out the enigma part :blush:.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm, interesting, does look 'Nova' ish !

Nice looking Leo either way...........


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Red One said:


> Hmm, interesting, does look 'Nova' ish !
> 
> Nice looking Leo either way...........


Does doesn't it.You know whats next don't you.

He got it from a pet shop for £20 :lol2:.All ways happens to others but never my self.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah ha, nah I got the Trio for £90, no idea if it's a good price, so like £30 each. Was a toss up between a Trio, of from what you say, Normal/Snow for £65 or the 2 Normal/snow & 'Nova' for £90, I couldn't resist getting this Trio. Apparently have alsorts of hets, but I can't remember what he said exactly, just got used to my Corn snakes morphs, now I have Leo's to get used to. :lol2:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, wouldn't let me edit.

Whilst I'm here, I'd like to pick your brains.  I have 2 sheets of MDF left over from when I built my 6x2x2 (18mm thick) Boa viv.. 1 sheet is 21" x 6' - the other 2'x4' - The heatmat which I have spare to use for this viv build is 15 1/2" x 11"

Question is, what size do I make it? Which sheet am I best off using? Cause if I put the heatmat one way round, I could use the 2x4 to make a 2 1/2 x1x (not sure on height) - the other way round, I could make it 2' wide, 16" inch deep, roughly 13" high.

Not worked out what I could get out of the 21"x6ft yet, as I'm not sure on size I need for a Trio, they're in a 50l RUB atm with a mat & stat, but I have wood left over, so I'd like to build them something more homely. ^^

Anyhow, I'd like to know your thoughts.

Edit: Managed to get alittle better pics of him..


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Holy crap, it does look like you have picked up a Nova for £30.......


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

That was my thought initially... thats definately a nova and a bloody decent one at that!!!!

Well done for picking up bargain of the year :2thumb:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Mind explaining what a Nova is? What are they worth? lol

I tried google imaging Nova Leo, but I get results which show ones which don't look like mine.

From above he looks kind like this picture I have found..










Morph: Patternless Rainwater Albino

However, it doesn't show the eyes, which from looking at the eye area, looks to be black whereas mine are red.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

A Nova is a RAPTOR enigma. Alot of them tend to look washed out.

Nova - Leopard Gecko Wiki

As alot of RAPTORs now are not patternless, anything with Enigma, tremper albino and eclipse tends to be called a Nova.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

I see, going to have my work cut out sussing out all these morphs lol xD


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> I see, going to have my work cut out sussing out all these morphs lol xD


As you saw by my first post, they are sometimes easy to get wrong. However, I'm sure I can find someone to blame, maybe Sam12345, everything is his fault :whistling2:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

MrMike said:


> As you saw by my first post, they are sometimes easy to get wrong. However, I'm sure I can find someone to blame, maybe Sam12345, everything is his fault :whistling2:


:lol2:

What's the price range on Nova's then? If the 2 Females are Mack Snows, (no idea what hets atm, ill have to ask tomorrow).. What will the offspring be from breeding them with the Nova?

And thank you all, for your replies, much appreciated!


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Mate,

the outcomes will depend on what hets if any your Macks have, but you will get at the least a chance of some Macks and Mack Enigmas, het for Eclipse/Tremper with the chance of some hatchlings carrying polygenetic traits like reverse stripe patternless, increased orange etc.

You lucky devil, why don't I stumble across these Bargains !!!:lol2:

Prices - god knows these days to be honest, prices are really all over the place at the mo, but if you know of any more available, I'll have one for a tenner !!!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> As you saw by my first post, they are sometimes easy to get wrong. However, I'm sure I can find someone to blame, maybe Sam12345, everything is his fault :whistling2:


:lol2: because....???

I know what you mean though NOVA's vary so much especially the patterned one its crazy. Thats also why this one is even more of a bargain!
The thing that made me think Nova is the sides


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> :lol2: because....???


Because I said so :Na_Na_Na_Na:



sam12345 said:


> sam12345 said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean though NOVA's vary so much especially the patterned one its crazy. Thats also why this one is even more of a bargain!
> ...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Because I said so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ermm okay 



MrMike said:


> Ahh, the high white side, classic schoolboy error :blush:


Schoolboy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

£30:bash:?.Not only is it a top example of a Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.
It is a actual *Patternless reverse striped* So a real deal NOVA.And it's a Adult not a baby and it was only £30:devil:.

Congrat's:no1:: victory:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> What's the price range on Nova's then? If the 2 Females are Mack Snows, (no idea what hets atm, ill have to ask tomorrow).. What will the offspring be from breeding them with the Nova?
> 
> And thank you all, for your replies, much appreciated!


I have seen Novas in the UK going for anything up to £250, more from the big breeders in the states.

If the females are mack snows, with no recessive hets, and the Nova is heterozygous for Enigma, then you can expect

Nova x Mack snow will give:

25% Mack snow Enigma het Eclipse and T_Albino
25% Mack snow het Eclipse and T_Albino
25% Enigma het Eclipse and T_Albino
25% Normal het Eclipse and T_Albino
Offspring may show varying amounts of tangerine and jungle/stripe/reverse stripe/patternless stripe

(%s are per egg not per clutch)

If these are the Leos you have, then you have an excellent starting group for Dreamsickles (Mack snow RAPTOR enigma) and Super Nova (Supersnow RAPTOR enigma).


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

:no1: lol, be popping down today to his shop, dunno if to keep this info to myself haha.

He was selling the trio for £100, no idea how much seperate, got them for £90, so still a bargain if someone paid £100 anyways lol

I guess this Nova makes up for farting on the bus by accident on the way home, was so embarrassed, I was listening to my music and still heard it lmao. :blush:

Thanks for the info Mike & thanks again for all your replies.:cheers:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Demon9374 said:


> :no1: lol, be popping down today to his shop, dunno if to keep this info to myself haha.
> 
> He was selling the trio for £100, no idea how much seperate, got them for £90, so still a bargain if someone paid £100 anyways lol
> 
> ...


PMSL!!!! Im actually dying after reading that :lol2:

On a more serious note keep it to yourself, but PM me the sellers details :whistling2:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Abit far away arn't you?  :whistling2: I'll be telling him to keep any Female Nova's he might get in for me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Let's hope the bus incident doesn't happen today. :blush::lol2:

I could probably google this, but I'll ask anyways, how does one sex a Gecko?:devil:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Demon9374 said:


> Abit far away arn't you?  :whistling2: I'll be telling him to keep any Female Nova's he might get in for me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Let's hope the bus incident doesn't happen today. :blush::lol2:
> 
> I could probably google this, but I'll ask anyways, how does one sex a Gecko?:devil:


Only a few hours drive for a bargain like that... hell yeah!

This will answer your sexing question!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/103661-sexing-leopard-geckos.html


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Coolio, cheers.

Edit: Yep deffo a Male & 2 females.

Edit #2: Would it be wise getting another 2 females to keep with this trio? -Or would it be fit to just get another trio in their own viv? As I have MDF lying around that I could use to build a single, or I could build it wider and split it into 2 vivs as I have a long enough heat strip that would heat them both.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Demon9374 said:


> Coolio, cheers.
> 
> Edit: Yep deffo a Male & 2 females.
> 
> Edit #2: Would it be wise getting another 2 females to keep with this trio? -Or would it be fit to just get another trio in their own viv? As I have MDF lying around that I could use to build a single, or I could build it wider and split it into 2 vivs as I have a long enough heat strip that would heat them both.


I personally dont like keeping anything mixed sex together regardless of the numbers but 1.2 is your minimum you want, and that will be in a 3ft viv.
You could get another two females but you'd have to have a spare or a couple of spare set ups incase they dont get on or ever scrap!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I personally dont like keeping anything mixed sex together regardless of the numbers but 1.2 is your minimum you want, and that will be in a 3ft viv.
> You could get another two females but you'd have to have a spare or a couple of spare set ups incase they dont get on or ever scrap!


Plus spare set ups for the quarantine period.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Plus spare set ups for the quarantine period.


Indeed the most important :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah ok, well I got a few RUB's spare so that wouldn't be a problem.

Was talking to him about what you guys have been saying on here and price wise etc, he said I should go for it (if I was to sell it) lol -Hmm what to doooo.. He has no more males in though. 

Did any of you go in yesterday looking? Someone came in asking about Leo's and looked at a few in the back room. :devil:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I personally wouldn't sell him, if you decide to breed him you potentially have a really nice group that could throw a few surprises.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Absolutly stunning Nova, must be the bargain of the year. What I dont understand is how someone could not have known what they had produced or owned when it is such a high end morph and let it go. They might be a little gutted when they realise selling is so cheaply has potentially lost them a couple of hundred quid. I know the leo market is messed up at the moment but that is extreme.

I think I read somewhere in the thread about looking for a female nova to put with him. Others may shoot me own but personally I dont think enigma to enigma is a good idea. On a negative note, is the Nova behaving normally,hunting and feeding etc ?It is such a stunning animal it would be awful if it had any of the Enigma neuro problems. If it is however healthy, which I really hope it is, you have such fantastic potential for producing some awesome leos with both short term and long term projects.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

that was my thought, dont do enigma x enigma and also as its an adult any enigma issues it could of had growing up may no longer be noticeably as they sometimes grow out of it. raptor x nova would be good if a little boring, i like hets for the surprise myself.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well these are my first Leo's, so I'm not sure what I should be looking out for in terms of behaviour problems, I've not checked in on them much to witness feeding, but he doesn't seem to be doing anything out of the ordinary.

Very hard choice whether or not to part with him, as I'm not all up on morphs, so I'm not entirely fussed about them too much.

I don't think it's that he doesn't know about the morph, I don't think it bothers him what morph they are, it's just another Leo to him, he breeds for variety, not a set morph, a pink zebra striped purple eye'd blue tailed crocodile would just be a crocodile to him. lol ^^

If Mark doesn't mind me posting, as he's interested in this Nova.. He has offered ~£100 & another Leo. From a choice of Male Tangerine Tremper Albino, or Male Eclipse (het Raptor). Not sure if that's £100 & one of those, or £100 & a different Leo from his previous PM.

Matt


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> Well these are my first Leo's, so I'm not sure what I should be looking out for in terms of behaviour problems, I've not checked in on them much to witness feeding, but he doesn't seem to be doing anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Very hard choice whether or not to part with him, as I'm not all up on morphs, so I'm not entirely fussed about them too much.
> 
> ...


hmm i think that its a bit cheeky, i if in your place woud keep it, but then thats me, breed it with either a raptor or a het raptor and get some real nice morphs next yr.

By luck you have jumped into high end and i would suggest YOU take advantage of that, it will mean a huge difference in prices you can command next year, more than £100 this year..

I would happily swap a Raptor and £100 to get a nova, but then i do have a lot of raptors..

Clearly on a small scale but its like you won £250 on the lottery but your selling the ticket for £100.

Its not just about what its worth its about getting hold of them....


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

I have to agree with Slurm. If the Nova is healthy (fingers crossed) and by the sound of it there is no reason to believe its not, you have such potential if you decide to start breeding. Im lucky, I thought I got a fantastic deal when I got my nova but this deal is even more amazing. As said, putting him with a Raptor would produce a number of top end and very popular leos. I wouldnt be hasty in letting him go.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback guys.. Yeah, I'll be taking my time deciding, not an over night jobbie.. lol

Got 2 more new additions aswell if you wouldn't mind telling me the morphs of them.. 


































2nd Leo could do with fattening up abit, I'll have to get some waxxies sometime this week. Gona build them a viv tonight, one side for the 2 new females, the other side for the Macks and Nova. *crosses fingers I can cut straight with a jigsaw* :whistling2:

Edit: Right.. It's going to be 4ft, split into two 2ft parts, at 1ft deep, however I'm stumped on how high, account for glass, and that bottom bit you put on to keep the substrate in (if you know what I mean) lol.. 1ft with the length it's going to seem abit small, 16 inch looks abit high, 13,14,15 inch doesn't look right to me either. ¬.¬

Edit: Fook it, it's gona be Apollo 13" :lol2: Going to take this time to vent aswell.. WTF is it with people sat in front of me on the bus eating smelly ass pasties, gets on my boobies.:bash: And those that get on a bus with no money and spend half hour looking at the bus driver to go "aww go on then, i'll let you off" **** me "I don't have enough for the day saver".. pulls out about 4 £10 notes.. :censor:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

no.1 a tangerine hypo enigma, 
no.2 a reverse stripe.

Lovely pair, just as a guide there is no where ive seen currently with novas for sale in the UK.
I have sold many Enigmas het Raptors for £100, which if i breed with a raptor i have 12.5% chance of making a nova. If you do sell make sure you get more than £100 and another leo


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheers Slurm 

-Noted about the Nova.

Just found me a Leo Calc aswell lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't sell it :gasp:.If anything buy some females Talbino eclipse,Talbino HET Eclipse,Eclipse HET Talbino,HET Talbino,Eclipse and breed from him.IMO £100 to cheap for the standed he is.Breed from him next year you'll get a fair price for the offspring Coz they'll be HET Talbino,Eclipse off the females you have at presant.And if you buy more females that have the Talbino & Eclipse gene in one way or another you'll get better offspring.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> Got 2 more new additions aswell if you wouldn't mind telling me the morphs of them..
> 
> image
> image
> ...


1'st)Hypo enigma.
2'ed)Hyper aberrant.(It is Reverse striped influance).


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

gazz said:


> Don't sell it :gasp:.If anything buy some females Talbino eclipse,Talbino HET Eclipse,Eclipse HET Talbino,HET Talbino,Eclipse and breed from him.IMO £100 to cheap for the standed he is.Breed from him next year you'll get a fair price for the offspring Coz they'll be HET Talbino,Eclipse off the females you have at presant.And if you buy more females that have the Talbino & Eclipse gene in one way or another you'll get better offspring.


trust me, its not often me gazz agree on things, but we seem to here:lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

You have an *awesome *breeding group now, keep the Nova,even if you don't breed you have a gorgeous Leo.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

.....and you bought the tangerne Enigma and the reverse stripe albino - from the same shop, for the same sort of price???? either someones got a shipload of lucky imports, or they`ve been brought in by Del Boy!!!!!! nudge, nudge, wink, wink say no more.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thought this thread may be worth a read pal - 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/244367-breeding-leo-s-few-thoughts.html

This thread is confusing - if you`d posted about finding 3 Normals, esp in the lizard section, then the vast majority of ppl would have strongly advised you NOT to breed them until all the usual has been done (see above link), it really does appear that certain morphs do bedazzle :whistling2:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow this lot is crazy. Does this shop have anymore stunning bargains like that. If so, pleeeeeeeeeeeeese drop me a pm with the name and I will go grab Funky and drag him off bargain hunting. Seriously, absolutly fantastic for you. You have an awesome breeding group now. It takes many small scale breeders several years to gain a group like that. You have instantly setup with a top class breeding project. In financial terms they are worth quite a lot of money. More importantly in my terms of producing some stunning leos....youve hit the jackpot. If your prepared for the hard work and commitment, next season could be very interesting for you. I know I would be very interested in what they produce.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Stop it guys, you're making me blush :blush::lol2:

Funky - Aye, I read that after I got those trio the other night, in terms of breeding, I don't think I shall be breeding the Hypo Enigma with my male, so bad choice on getting that one, but she's ever so friendly & calm, the others can be skittish when handling them sometimes lol -And the reverse stripe won't be bred from either, as I feel she's too small now and probably will be then and in my lack of experience breeding them, I'm not going to just whack a few waxxies in all the time just to fatten her up for breeding from. Viv build should be finished today so them 2 new maddams can have a nice lovely new home. P.S.. I hate Marios. They scare me when they wriggle and stick to your fingers lol & they keep getting out of the dish thing I put them in and go under the kitchen roll -.- AND crickets that chew up my digital thermometer -.- Do Locust chew? Thinking of breeding them next year or Meal worms. Also.. I'm not permitted to say how much, but they're £65 for the one's he has left which I got them 2 new females from.

Mal -If I knew the morphs I could tell you what he has left, but I don't think they'll be ready for next years breeding, they're of age, but not weight, but I don't know how fast they grow/get fat.. so..:Na_Na_Na_Na: If I'm correct in think there's some super snows, the other one that looks like the 2nd in my 2 new additions he's keeping back for someone I think, and there's pale pink ones with white rings on it.

His Macks are £45, and there's a variety of different morphs in the back @ £65, some which he's holding back though.

As for next years breeding, I think I'll do more & more research over the next 3 or so month, cause I'll be deciding whether or not to ditch my original breeding project with the corn snakes, which would only result in Normal het Amel:whip: & focus on the Leo's & Boa Constrictor. If I ditch my corn plan, then I have a rack with 30 cricket tubs (not the ones with rough holes in, nice slots in them):mf_dribble: Ready for bambinos, plus the bottom shelf, which will hold 30 in nicely aswell, got spare heat mats ready aswell to heat the rack. (obv' on a stat!)

Oh and as guessed.. My skills with a Jigsaw.. Suck.:bash::lol2:


Edit: Ahhh, almost forgot to ask.. can crickets chew a heatmat if it was to go inside the viv?

: victory:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Do not sell, you have what i want lol and for me to breed it out is going to take me atleast 2 seasons i reckon. you have snapped a fantastic deal and if kept are onto a seriousy good thing.

Dont sell just because £250 seems appealing to you because although you will profit its not likely you will find another one of those again so cheap.....


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

My housemate just sat there and is adamant that it isnt a Nova can someone give me some compelling evidence lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> My housemate just sat there and is adamant that it isnt a Nova can someone give me some compelling evidence lol


What does he think it is? The leo has Solid red eyes (Albino + eclipse) patternless body and an enigma feel.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> My housemate just sat there and is adamant that it isnt a Nova can someone give me some compelling evidence lol


It`s pretty safe to say it is a Nova, there isn`t much doubt about it - speckled head, white tail, high white sides (to indicate reverse stripe is in there), complete red eyes (eclipse, albino) that are also slightly darker/fuzzier than a raptors (enigma influence), lightly coloured lower limbs (ie white socked), slightly washed out lemon yellow appearence with darker orange speckles esp on the head - all classic Nova traits. The only drawback being that it is 100% impossible to know what the parent were, though with test breeding it wouldn`t matter.

I keep a few Novas, and that fella isn`t too far away from them at all - visually, just a little lighter but that`ll be due to him being pretty much full grown.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Aye, think I shall keep him & see what I get should I breed them next year.:devil:

Some more pics..


























: victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

That second pic confirms it for me: victory:
You jammy sod :whistling2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

funky1 said:


> It`s pretty safe to say it is a Nova, there isn`t much doubt about it - speckled head, white tail, high white sides (to indicate reverse stripe is in there), complete red eyes (eclipse, albino) that are also slightly darker/fuzzier than a raptors (enigma influence), lightly coloured lower limbs (ie white socked), slightly washed out lemon yellow appearence with darker orange speckles esp on the head - all classic Nova traits. The only drawback being that it is 100% impossible to know what the parent were, though with test breeding it wouldn`t matter.
> 
> I keep a few Novas, and that fella isn`t too far away from them at all - visually, just a little lighter but that`ll be due to him being pretty much full grown.


Yep -sums it up very nicely !!!

And Ditto Mike... :lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

funky1 said:


> It`s pretty safe to say it is a Nova, there isn`t much doubt about it - speckled head, white tail, high white sides (to indicate reverse stripe is in there), complete red eyes (eclipse, albino) that are also slightly darker/fuzzier than a raptors (enigma influence), lightly coloured lower limbs (ie white socked), slightly washed out lemon yellow appearence with darker orange speckles esp on the head - all classic Nova traits. The only drawback being that it is 100% impossible to know what the parent were, though with test breeding it wouldn`t matter.
> 
> I keep a few Novas, and that fella isn`t too far away from them at all - visually, just a little lighter but that`ll be due to him being pretty much full grown.


Thats great Funky1 i suspected as much, you know what its like when someone cant quite believe their eyes :lol2:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Out of curiosity, as I can't find the option on this Leo Calc for Aberrant, what would I get pairing the Nova with the tangerne Enigma and the reverse stripe albino?

How do you find your %'s out? You guys have some sort of secret government funded Leo calc? lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> Out of curiosity, as I can't find the option on this Leo Calc for Aberrant, what would I get pairing the Nova with the tangerne Enigma and the reverse stripe albino?
> 
> How do you find your %'s out? You guys have some sort of secret government funded Leo calc? lol


Abbarent is polygenic, which means more than one gene (infact probably many) are working together to create the result. So there is no fixed % chance the offspring will show the trait. Same with tangerine, reverse stripe/stripe.e


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> My housemate just sat there and is adamant that it isnt a Nova can someone give me some compelling evidence lol


If your housemate can't see that it is a Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.Then there's only one place he/she should go.








:lol2::lol2::whistling2:.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

lmao Gazz


----------

